# Link To Go Back, or Home When Viewing Attached Pics.



## o'rly (May 21, 2007)

Hitting the back button gets old. A home link would be ubersweetness

And make KP mod already lol


----------



## k-town (May 21, 2007)

yeah I agree with you on that

Peace
K-town


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2007)

i ride on the "new posts" link. hit new post and start going thru them. those are all the post people are on. i log on, i hit "my rollitup" to check all my subscribed threads then just hit new posts. i read the first one, respond, scroll up to the top of the screen and hit "new posts", then click on the second one and repeat. this site rocks. i never miss ANYTHING this way. try it and let me know if it works for y'all.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 21, 2007)

If you look up top you will see :

Marijuana Growing > Site Information > Make Your Requests

This is called a bread crumb if you want to go back click the respected link, for home click the first one to the left.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2007)

like hansel and gretal. lol


----------



## o'rly (May 22, 2007)

rollitup said:


> If you look up top you will see :
> 
> Marijuana Growing > Site Information > Make Your Requests
> 
> This is called a bread crumb if you want to go back click the respected link, for home click the first one to the left.




Not what I meant at all. There is no option for that when you click on a thumbnail.


----------

